# Welche Komplettlösung passt?



## mad-onion (25. Juli 2015)

*Welche Komplettlösung passt?*

Hall, liebe PCGH Gemeinde,
Ich habe mir nun einen I5 4690K zugelegt, den ich gerne mit einer geschlossenen Wakü kühlen möchte.
Da diese CPUs ja jetzt nicht mehr mit dem HS verlötet sind, sollte es also etwas möglichst performantes sein.
Mein Gehäuse ist die erste Revision vom Coolermaster CM690 Pure Black Window, der hat 2 Lüfterplätze in der Decke für je 120/140mm Lüfter.
Da ich noch nicht genau weiß welches Mobo es wird ist auch nicht sicher, wieviel Platz zwichen Gehäusedecke und Mobo sein wird. 
Man kann zwar auch ein Mesh-Deckel vom geäuse aussen abnehmen, zwischen dem und dem eigentlichen Gehäuse sind aber nur etwa 2,5cm Platz, wenn ich das richtig beurteile.
Ich habe bereits einiges an Reviews gelesen und das ein oder andere dazugelernt.
Ich weiß, das der Noctua NH-D15 viele Komplettwaküs in die Schranken weist, so einen Koloß will ich aber nicht in meinem Rechner.
Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, welches  Set sich wirklich rentiert in meinem Fall..
Wie lautet eure Meinung?


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Komplettlösung passt?*

Von ner AIO würde ich persönlich abraten, die Pumpen sind laut, die Lüfter minderwertig ( bzw. es gibt bessere ) und vorallem sind sie teurer als vernünftige CPU Kühler.


----------

